
How Apple store all your email metadata for years on their servers - zakki
https://medium.com/bugbountywriteup/how-apple-stored-all-your-email-metadata-for-years-on-their-servers-2a61b1a3232d
======
jacksmith21006
To me the far bigger issue with Apple is them forcing you to agree to them
collecting data on people you interact with to use their products in the US.

I am fine with me agreeing for my data but should NOT be able to agree to them
collecting others data.

Here is the key piece of the Apple privacy agreement in the US.

"When you share your content with family and friends using Apple products,
send gift certificates and products, or invite others to participate in Apple
services or forums, Apple may collect the information you provide about those
people such as name, mailing address, email address, and phone number. "

A link to the US version.

[https://www.apple.com/legal/privacy/en-
ww/](https://www.apple.com/legal/privacy/en-ww/)

Suspect that the agreement is probably different outside the US?

